# Getting rid of bright reflections...



## teishu (Nov 7, 2006)

how might i get rid of these bright reflections and also i would quite like to make the background much whiter. Im using PS CS2 any ideas ?


----------



## W.Smith (Nov 7, 2006)

teishu said:
			
		

> how might i get rid of these bright reflections and also i would quite like to make the background much whiter. Im using PS CS2 any ideas ?


Which "bright reflections" and "background" would that be, teishu?


----------



## teishu (Nov 7, 2006)

soz forgot to add the image, was just uploadin it


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 7, 2006)

To get rid of the reflections...you could clone it over with the clone stamp tool.  To make the background white...select it and use layers to make it white.

To _avoid _reflections, use softer light.  That would mean using diffuse light.

To_ avoid_ a muddy background...put more light onto the background than onto the subject.


----------



## teishu (Nov 8, 2006)

ive begun to edit the background to make it whiter using the dodge tool on PS heres what ive got so far:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2006)

I hope you don't mind...I wanted to give it a try.  Using the dodge tool seems like it would take too long.

I did this in about 7 seconds.





I used the magic wand to select the white, then open levels and used the white eye-dropper to set the white point.  Then I used the patch tool (under the healing tool) to get rid of the reflections on the apple.


----------



## fmw (Nov 9, 2006)

Theoretically, the way Mike fixed the white point is the best way because it corrects the color cast in the subject as well as in the background by fixing the white balance.  Interestingly, however, I see very slightly more pink color cast in Mike's banana than that of teishu.  I can't tell you why, but it is unexpected.

Yet another approach would have been to correct the color cast in the subject itself, then use the magic wand to marquee the background and simply fill it with white.   It is a rather gross way to handle it but I do it from time to time to save time.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2006)

I didn't bother with any color in the subjects...just the background....so that is why my banana has a pink cast (that sounds weird  )



> Yet another approach would have been to correct the color cast in the subject itself, then use the magic wand to marquee the background and simply fill it with white. It is a rather gross way to handle it but I do it from time to time to save time.


Yes, that would have worked too.


----------



## teishu (Nov 9, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind...I wanted to give it a try.  Using the dodge tool seems like it would take too long.
> 
> I did this in about 7 seconds.
> 
> ...




v.nice thanks


----------



## JonK (Nov 9, 2006)

I used the white point picker in levels (see screenshot). Choose a spot you want to appear as white and click using the white dropper. Since the BG was fairly uniform the white filled it almost completely. 
Did a dirty clone job on the glare spots as well.


----------

